# fender flares on a 5000...?



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

is there any places that sell fender flares for the 87 5000cstq or would the fenders from an audi v8 fit.. im not feeling the flat boring looking wheel well.. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: fender flares on a 5000...? (secretproject3)*

I know that the ones from a V8 wont fit without a lot of bodywork. The front fenders also have a different outline for the head light. The ones from the 200 20V is bolt-on in the front, but you still need to weld the rear fenders no matter if you find 20V or V8 fenders.
I also know that Oettinger used to have fender flares for the Type 44 back in the 80s, but good luck on finding a set of those!


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: fender flares on a 5000...? (PerL)*

hahaha yea its been a struggle to find anything for this car... im going to give it some hard consideration but i may try to get the flares on there.. i have a friend that welds and i'll have to see if hes up to it plus find a 200 20v that should be easy







... who knows maybe i'll get lucky
thanks for your help man i appreciate it alot


----------

